# Two worlds



## Grunda (1 Apr 2013)

Hi every one, I´m new here and I would like to introduce you my new tank.

Technical info:
tank size: 170x60x75cm (l,d,h)
filtration: Eheim 2076, 2081
CO2- set, 6 kg
lightning: Giesemann Infiniti 4x54W + 2x150W HQI
GHL computer - pH,temperature, lightning, filtration
substrate - ADA Aqua Soil
plants - Eleocharis sp." Mini"
			 Nymphaea lotus zenkeri
			 Cryptocoryne wendtii green
			 Bolbitis heudelotii
			 Cryptocoryne wendtii tropica
			 Microsorum pteropus Narow leaf
			 Heteranthera zosterifolia
			 Alternanthera reineckii "Mini"
			 Blyxa japonica
			 Cryptocoryne wendtii Brown
			 Rotala wallichii
			 Pogostemon erectus
			 Riccia fluitans

The tank was started by DSM method, now is allmost fully planted.
I´m looking forward criticising me


----------



## Grunda (1 Apr 2013)

pictures will follow


----------



## Grunda (1 Apr 2013)




----------



## Grunda (1 Apr 2013)




----------



## Iain Sutherland (1 Apr 2013)

hey grunda, welcome.  Tank looks good. To add an image from photobucket click the image code tab on the right of the picture and then paste into the text box on the forum.

like so


----------



## Grunda (1 Apr 2013)




----------



## Grunda (1 Apr 2013)




----------



## Grunda (1 Apr 2013)




----------



## Grunda (1 Apr 2013)

Thank you for wellcoming here, I hope, some of you will like my tank. It is called Two wordls, because I like to have two different scapes in one tank, left side is jungle style the right side is Iwagumi. It is my first scape atempt.


----------



## Grunda (1 Apr 2013)

38 views and no comnent


----------



## DTL (1 Apr 2013)

Love the "two world" concept, looks great!
How about some more detail of how you put it all together?


----------



## fish fodder (1 Apr 2013)

Very nice, I love it


----------



## Grunda (1 Apr 2013)

DTL said:


> Love the "two world" concept, looks great!
> How about some more detail of how you put it all together?


 
You mean something like this?




or this?


----------



## Ady34 (2 Apr 2013)

Stunning Discus and very healthy looking plants
What fertilisers do you use?
Also in your first images you appear to have 2 filters, but i can only see one set of glassware?...do you just run one filter now?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Grunda (2 Apr 2013)

Thank you, I use Easy life ProFito nothing more, because my input water has enough N and K. I use both filtres, each of them has its own input, but they have one output for both of them.


----------



## WetElbow (2 Apr 2013)

Lovely tank.  Need a vid to appreciate those Discus.


----------



## Grunda (2 Apr 2013)

vid? I have no idea what is that mean? I´m sorry, but I´m not a native speaker.


----------



## Ady34 (2 Apr 2013)

Grunda said:


> vid? I have no idea what is that mean?


video....movie picture


----------



## Grunda (2 Apr 2013)

vid will come soon


----------



## Grunda (17 Apr 2013)

more fish has come to tank


----------



## Alastair (17 Apr 2013)

Fantastic tank I like the two different scapes idea. That tanks msssive too


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2013)

Lovely looking tank, and amazing looking discus! Plant growth looks good too 

If I can offer constructive criticism, the large wooden branch doesn't look very natural to my eyes.  Does it give a good place for the discus to spawn?  Natural looking or not, it's a nice bit of wood


----------



## Grunda (17 Apr 2013)

Thank you, the wood looks strange, I agree, however I hope that Bolbitis Heudelotii will cover the wood in the future and the wood will disappear. And discus like it so much


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2013)

That will work great


----------



## Grunda (17 Apr 2013)

I hope so, but Bolbitis is realy slow growing plant - it will take long time


----------



## Grunda (11 Jun 2013)

I have been bussy for few months, so here is small update, sorry for bad pictures quality, but I´m not good with camera





the cabinet is finally finished





Pogostemon erectus and Rotala wallichii are growing well




Limnophila aromatica is new in the tank

as well as Cryptocoryne wendtii "Flamingo" in the back, Alternanthera reineckii"Mini" is old, but nice




and one more final picture


----------



## Nutty (11 Jun 2013)

love the 2 worlds theme! you should be proud of that carpet!


----------



## Lindy (12 Jun 2013)

I think that's the nicest discus tank I've seen on ukaps. The fish are absolutely stunning! They really stand out against the bright greens in the tank.


----------



## Grunda (14 Jun 2013)

Thank You for comments. The tank is not finished yet, however I´m trying to do my best. More plants are on the way, so new pictures will come soon.


----------



## Grunda (10 Jul 2013)

new plants finally arived


----------



## fish fodder (10 Jul 2013)

Really nice.


----------



## Conger (11 Jul 2013)

Stunning tank, and it serves as a great inspiration for a tank I hope to start up nearer Christmas time, similar size.

Can you let me know how you've dealt with CO2 dispersion? Looks like a single diffuser under one lily pipe outlet.. is that right? Do you just have the two Eheims working on opposite ends of the tank?

Also, what temperature are you running at? And what stones are those..?


----------



## Grunda (12 Jul 2013)

Thank You, you are right I have the only one CO2 diffuser on the right side of the tank, two inflow and one outflow pipe on the left. The water in the tank create whirl and CO2 is distributted all over the tank (I used also drop checker to be sure). I use pH controler to have CO2 stable. Filter are two Eheims each of them has separete inflow pipe and are conected to one outflow. Teperature is 28° - 29°. Stones are dolomite (I have found them in Italy).


----------



## tim (12 Jul 2013)

Hi, I'm interested in how you have the filters hooked up to one outflow pipe ? Lovely scape and discus too


----------



## Grunda (14 Jul 2013)

Hi, it si realy simple. You need just one T conection - stronger filter is going straight through conection, weaker is conected from the side.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Jul 2013)

Hi all,


Grunda said:


> Stones are dolomite


Do they put the pH and hardness up?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Grunda (15 Jul 2013)

Hi, no, not at all.


----------



## Grunda (28 Dec 2013)

I haven´t been here for a while, so I´d like to post new picture. The tank went through many changes, I hope you will like it.


----------



## Grunda (28 Dec 2013)




----------



## Grunda (28 Dec 2013)




----------



## Grunda (28 Dec 2013)




----------



## Grunda (28 Dec 2013)




----------



## Grunda (28 Dec 2013)




----------



## Grunda (29 Dec 2013)




----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Dec 2013)

That's a stunning tank Grunda, portrayed by some excellent photos.


----------



## Grunda (29 Dec 2013)

Thank You, however I´m still learning and trying new plants. It is getting better and better though. Pictures are taken by friend of mine, so they are much better than mine own.


----------



## Deano3 (29 Dec 2013)

Simply stunning


Thanks Dean


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (29 Dec 2013)

The two worlds aspect is really starting to show through now. I love the rocky area with a densely planted area off to one side. It's given me some ideas for my own tank. It looks a bit like a side on profile of a river edge, sort of putting the side view at the front if that makes any sense.


----------



## Yo-han (29 Dec 2013)

Wow, I remember the first pictures and I didn't liked it. I found the difference between your two worlds to much. But with the Staurogyne (I guess) instead of the Eleocharis and all the changes I like it much better. All though it is still a two world theme, it seems like one scape now, well done!


----------



## Grunda (29 Dec 2013)

Thank You guys, the tank is still developing. It is not like I´d like to have, it will never be, nonetheless I´m trying to do my best. I´m looking for some more plants to finish the tank. At the end of the next year the tank will be canceled.
to Yo-han:  it is Staurogyne


----------



## Grunda (30 Dec 2013)

new members in the tank - angelfish Rio Nanay


----------



## Grunda (27 Nov 2015)

the last picture of the tank http://rybicky.net/fotogalerie.php?sekce=nadrz&c=16789&s=80&sl=0&vse=1000 , tank was canceled due to moveing to new house


----------



## rebel (30 Nov 2015)

Wow! What a great example of a planted discus tank. You make it look effortless!!

What's your water change schedule?


----------



## Grunda (30 Nov 2015)

Hi thanks, 3 times per week, 30%


----------



## AquamaniacUK (3 Dec 2015)

That's such an amazing tank.
My first reactio was this wood and rocks look all wrong together.
But as soon as i realized your two world idea it made perfect sense to me and i saw it with different eyes.
It doesn't dissapoint as its matured it looks like the two worlds blended together to form one that looks stunning.


----------



## Grunda (3 Dec 2015)

Thanks a lot, I´m realy sad that the tank was canceled, fish were sold. Nontheless the tank will be reborn in future and I hope, it will be better then the last one


----------



## flygja (4 Dec 2015)

Beautiful. Have your discus jumped out of the tank before? I had to cover mine with acrylic after 2 of them jumped to their doom.


----------



## Grunda (4 Dec 2015)

Hi, no, not at all.  They were tamed, they eat from my hand, even whem my son knock the tank (by wooden hammer ) they stay calm, no jumping


----------

